# Squirel hunting



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well my son filled his buck tag a few weeks back and he's been itching to get out after something. So we took the air rifle out and he thinned out a few squirrels for some stew.


----------



## walleye30 (Dec 25, 2019)

Now thats a serious hunter right there!!!


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

sweet boots


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

HeadShots !! Atta Boy !!


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

He spends alot of time behind the scope practicing and shooting targets. Thanks for the kind words and all the likes!


----------



## jdlovejoy4 (2 mo ago)

Call picture I can’t wait. I can take my kids hunting with me.


----------

